# Raft Trailer set up - support for center of raft



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

I haven't had any issue with just using side decks on my trailer, and I really like being able to load my dry box and cooler beneath the boat


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

start scrolling!

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/trailer-porn-50862.html


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Did two 2x6s under the sides for years with a 13' raft with no issues.


----------



## cparkerc (May 6, 2020)

Thanks all, and I have thoroughly searched all the trailer builds, but never saw this addressed. 

Appreciate it!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

cparkerc said:


> Thanks all, and I have thoroughly searched all the trailer builds, but never saw this addressed.
> 
> Appreciate it!



The only real issue is not supporting the weight of a self bailing floor. As you drive along, the trailer bounces up and down, specially on a dirt road, and the floor can blow in the wind at highway speeds, stressing the seam and connection to the tube. Should be supported in MY opinion..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh, and for what it's worth, 2 local friends of mine have bought one of these, complete with the motorcycle mount on the front for a shuttle bike. Well built, small outfit in Missoula, well near Missoula anyway. For 2 grand they are hard to beat
https://rockies.craigslist.org/trb/d/raft-trailer-new-2020-mm/7115273444.html


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Carrington, we built up a 5x10 trailer last spring/summer. Admittedly, it is almost certainly over-thought and over-built, but that is how we're wired. We're also really happy with it. We built up the platform to just clear our dry box (large cooler gets transported in the vehicle for access if needed). The platform is also 7' wide to allow us to stand on the trailer and to accommodate the potential for a 14-15' E series in the future for a growing family. We also designed it for the cross bars to come off to allow it to fully function as a utility trailer. It can be converted from full raft trailer to box utility trailer in 15-20 minutes by removing a few cam straps and 8 bolts.

We decked the platform mostly for concealing/protecting gear. The floor actually sits up off of the deck when the boat is fully inflated. We do not trailer the boat rigged other than the frame, so noting is pushing on the floor...also a reason we went with a raised deck.

I'd still like to add a winch and roller for single use, and may weld on a step for the sides (it's a little tall).

All that said, it tows incredible well. It's a Diamond T trailer we bought from Jayhawk trailers in Denver. The build ideas are a combination of outfitter trailers I've worked with over the years and ideas gleaned from the Buzz over the years.

Here are some pictures of the build.


----------



## cparkerc (May 6, 2020)

thanks MNichols and Waterbob, appreciate the input. I've decided on a full platform to support the boat. 

Thanks again, have a great weekend.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

cparkerc said:


> thanks MNichols and Waterbob, appreciate the input. I've decided on a full platform to support the boat.
> 
> Thanks again, have a great weekend.



You're welcome, good luck with your build !!


----------



## slampe (Apr 18, 2017)

waterbob83 said:


> Carrington, we built up a 5x10 trailer last spring/summer. Admittedly, it is almost certainly over-thought and over-built, but that is how we're wired. We're also really happy with it. We built up the platform to just clear our dry box (large cooler gets transported in the vehicle for access if needed). The platform is also 7' wide to allow us to stand on the trailer and to accommodate the potential for a 14-15' E series in the future for a growing family. We also designed it for the cross bars to come off to allow it to fully function as a utility trailer. It can be converted from full raft trailer to box utility trailer in 15-20 minutes by removing a few cam straps and 8 bolts.
> 
> We decked the platform mostly for concealing/protecting gear. The floor actually sits up off of the deck when the boat is fully inflated. We do not trailer the boat rigged other than the frame, so noting is pushing on the floor...also a reason we went with a raised deck.
> 
> ...


Waterbob - what is the metal frame made out of? Angle iron? How does it attach to the trailer? Very clean build. Something I'd like to replicate. Thanks.


----------



## Gchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

Haven’t had any issues with this build, and I love having the room underneath for storage. As others mentioned, this is built just high enough to clear dryboxes/coolers and the deck is removable.


----------

